# Another hits the shelves.



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

*deleted*


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, the cover is outstanding! Have a safe journey.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the cover and new book. Nullarbor (no trees) looks lovely, will you be vacationing there?


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

It's a two day drive over the nullarbor, so there will be some forced holidaying in red sand and blistering desert winds.  Last time I went there are signs everywhere telling us to watch out for emus, kangaroos and camels. 

Didn't even see a bird.


----------



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats KJ! The cover looks great. Good luck with it, and safe journey!

DH


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats, and the cover is lovely!

Yikes, from wiki:
a hideous anomaly, a blot on the face of Nature, the sort of place one gets into in bad dreams

^^ Good luck with the move!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

KJCOLT said:


> It's a two day drive over the nullarbor, so there will be some forced holidaying in red sand and blistering desert winds.  Last time I went there are signs everywhere telling us to watch out for emus, kangaroos and camels.
> 
> Didn't even see a bird.


Look out for the windingo's. I have an archaeologist friend in AU and he is always taking 5 and 10 hour drives here and there--Kimberly, Bradshaws, Kakadu, Carnorven etc. He lives in NSW so plenty of driving especially when hitting the north coast. G'day.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous cover. Good luck with the journey and the book(s)!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your cover is beautiful! So pretty. Good luck!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Your cover is amazing! Congratulations on book 2 release!


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Wish you luck, that cover does rock!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Good job, I like it!


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! 

It already has a 4 star review which is super exciting. It's the little things that count, eh? :--) 

Now to figure out how to add the darn thing to my WC signature.


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Wonderful cover! Congrats!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful cover! Good luck with the new release. I was pretty happy with the release of the second book in my series, it does make a difference.

And good luck with the drive! Hope the weather cools down for you.


----------

